# Ong Bak 2 DVD is released



## AceHBK (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the DVD and watched it earlier.
I won't spoil it for any but it is NOT a continuation of the first movie.

THey should have just titled this different since it has absolutely nothing to do with the first.

With that said it has a ok story (wasn't a fan of it too much but it served it purpose.)

Of course the only thing that matters is Tony Jaa and his fight scenes in it and they are as always top notch.  Showcases some Muay Thai, Kung Fu, MMA and other styles.

Definately check it out if you have the time to waste.  I would suggest though just going on youtube and checking out the fight scenes and calling it a day.


----------



## tellner (Mar 29, 2009)

Is this _Tom Yung Gong_? If so, we got the DVD quite a while ago. Not exactly new or news.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Try 'Chocolate'. It's the 'female' version of Ong Bak.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 29, 2009)

tellner said:


> Is this _Tom Yung Gong_? If so, we got the DVD quite a while ago. Not exactly new or news.



The movie you are referring to is also known the _The Protector_. (here in the U.S.) Yes that has been out for a long time but these are 2 different movies.  Youtube it and you will see.

Ong Bak 2 hit cinemas in Thailand in December.  Officially I think the DVD comes out in a few weeks if it hasn't already.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 29, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Try 'Chocolate'. It's the 'female' version of Ong Bak.



Yeah I got this on DVD summer of last year.  OK movie at best.  Problem I had was bad camera angles for th fight scenes.  Could see her stopping short.  Didn't have quite the excitement that Tony Jaa has in his movies.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 29, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Yeah I got this on DVD summer of last year. OK movie at best. Problem I had was bad camera angles for th fight scenes. Could see her stopping short. Didn't have quite the excitement that Tony Jaa has in his movies.


 
Hard to have that when the heroine is autistic really.

I've just watched Jet Li in Warlords, not a martial arts film but a war film, gritty and harsh. Good film though.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 29, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Hard to have that when the heroine is autistic really.
> 
> I've just watched Jet Li in Warlords, not a martial arts film but a war film, gritty and harsh. Good film though.



Warlords is a great film.  I have the DVD and it is a movie which I wish could have hit theaters here in the U.S.  Excellent storyline and all.  Nice to see Jet Li not play the good guy for once.


----------

